
Sequelize ORM NPM library found vulnerable to SQL Injection attacks - lirantal
https://snyk.io/blog/sequelize-orm-npm-library-found-vulnerable-to-sql-injection-attacks/
======
lirantal
kudos to Kirill from the security research team who worked on this discovery
as well as providing the fixes (!) and many thanks and appreciation to the
Sequelize project maintainers who worked with us on the responsible disclosure
and promptly issued fixes to vulnerable versions where necessary.

Sequelize is a pretty popular ORM for Node.js projects so you should probably
test your project with snyk and ensure you aren't vulnerable (npm audit is
still lagging behind on this vulnerability for 24 days currently).

